# Bay Fishing Charters



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

850-208-4667 shot me a text- $250 for a 4-hour bay fishing trip that includes Snapper, Grouper, Redfish, Sharks, Sheepshead, Trout, Mackerel, Flounder and more. 
No fish no pay policy on all bay trips.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Reports*

We have been hammering the fish. Each trip has produced 50 or more fish and even 100 or more on others. The fish are here and thick. Sheepshead, Snapper, Grouper, trout, reds, flounder, sharks and more. PFF will only allow 5 photos at a time. Check out my Facebook page for more https://www.facebook.com/GlennFlowersGuides/


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

$175 wasn’t cutting it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How much for 3 anglers and 4 cases of beer? And maybe some bourbon.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> How much for 3 anglers and 4 cases of beer? And maybe some bourbon.


What kind of Bourbon you talking here?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> What kind of Bourbon you talking here?


Not for me. Splitter and Grouper like to suck on Knob.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm running some local and military trip specials.
6-hour trips for $400, bay & inshore fishing. 
Text me at 850-208-4667 to find out more.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

*Flounder fishing*

This time of year my focus is on flatties. Catfish and Flounders. We have been having great flounder trips each day out. With every passing day, it gets better and better. 
If you would like to go text me at 850-208-4667, lets put some flounder in the oven.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

As the Summer fades away and we sneak into Fall many species will start to move around. But one, we will seak out above all others. This little flatfish here is who we want. We are still catching them but are looking forward to the fall run.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

Its been a while since I posted on here. Here are a few pics from what we have been doing this Summer. 99% of all my fish come from the Bay. Rarely do I leave it.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

We landed 17 Flounder today. Mainly using a two jig rig catching them 2 at a time.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice, Glenn! You guys still getting the flounder? Think I saw your boat this weekend, told my wife when we get caught up with our budget I'ma book a trip!


----------

